# New



## squatdemon2001 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello everyone thanks for letting me join.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## Drugsgear (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 23, 2020)

On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome to IMF


----------



## DoraFargo (Dec 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## solidassears (Dec 24, 2020)

Glad to have you, tell us about yourself? Age, stats, experience, goals etc.!


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome bro, from a fellow senior citizen!


----------

